# Animated Dice Roller



## Dremmen (Mar 23, 2007)

Before I get a deluge of links, let me say that I know there are plenty of dice rollers out there for download. What I'm looking for is one that doesn't have a GUI that looks like a calculator. Specifically, once that shows animated dice rolling when you press roll, and shows whatever random result right on the die face. Heck, I don't even need the functionality of modifying die results or custom die, the standard d4 - d20 would be fine with me. I'm more interested in the animation of the die.

Is there anything like that out there?


----------



## heruca (Mar 23, 2007)

Something like this free app created by the developer of ViewingDale?
http://www.viewing.ltd.uk/cgi-bin/viewingdale.pl?category=dice&sx=1280


----------



## Dremmen (Mar 23, 2007)

heruca said:
			
		

> Something like this free app created by the developer of ViewingDale?
> http://www.viewing.ltd.uk/cgi-bin/viewingdale.pl?category=dice&sx=1280




Dang    

You're good.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2007)

That's really cool, actually.

(And, RPH is up)


----------



## Sir Brennen (Mar 23, 2007)

I actually prefer *Virtual Dice Tray*.  It even makes sounds like rolling one or many dice


----------



## heruca (Mar 23, 2007)

Hehe.  

And if animation isn't a necessity, but you'd like to have photo-realistic dice, there's always the Die Roller panel from Battlegrounds. You can hear the dice rolls, too.





If there's interest, I might make a mini-app just for die rolling in internet-based games, so that it can be used independently of my virtual tabletop program.


----------



## Dremmen (Mar 23, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's really cool, actually.
> 
> (And, RPH is up)




Well look who it is!! Hiya Jdvn1 you ol rules lawyer you. How've u been?


----------



## Dremmen (Mar 23, 2007)

heruca said:
			
		

> Hehe.
> 
> And if animation isn't a necessity, but you'd like to have photo-realistic dice, there's always the Die Roller panel from Battlegrounds. You can hear the dice rolls, too.
> 
> ...




Interest! Right here! I like the simple GUI, and the die look great. It would be nice, from the aesthetics point of view, if the die would spin, even if just in place, before stopping to show the result. Maybe a simple animated gif of the die spinning for like a second, maybe with accompanying die rolling wav, then the image of the die with the result.

That would be ubernifty.


----------



## heruca (Mar 23, 2007)

I can do that. As long as you're not expecting simulating bouncing-die physics. It'd be more like a slot machine, where various possible results quickly cycle through before it stops on the actual result.

I'd also like to add support for open-ended rolls, die multipliers, optionally sorted results, dice pools, drop lowest/highest [x] dice, and lots of other goodies to make it more suitable for any RPG system. It might be a month or three before it's available.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2007)

Dremmen said:
			
		

> Well look who it is!! Hiya Jdvn1 you ol rules lawyer you. How've u been?



 I've been good (though tired)! By my post count, you can see I've been around here quite a bit.  How about you?

I always want to say hello when I see you post, but I'm not so familiar with house rules...


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 23, 2007)

I would be interested in this dice roller.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 30, 2007)

heruca said:
			
		

> Something like this free app created by the developer of ViewingDale?
> http://www.viewing.ltd.uk/cgi-bin/viewingdale.pl?category=dice&sx=1280




Cool.....


----------

